# One problem I have with the PX4



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I love this pistol, the way it feels, looks and shoots. The only problem is the grip. It feels good like its made for your hand but when I hold it for any length of time or sweat it starts slipping. Any one else have this problem??


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you think one of them Hogue Handalls would help any? Just throwing that out there Mr.Spacedoggy. I don't know of anybody who makes any type of special grips for them. Good luck.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

+1 with Baldy.

Scroll down to the last post on this thread:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27190

WM


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Did you try a different back strap?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't know if I would do this to a Beretta, but, I've heard of people putting strips of skateboard tape on their guns to counter slipping.


----------



## me415 (Sep 23, 2007)

I had the same problem. The hogue handall grip did the trick. You can usually pick them up for about 9 bucks


----------

